
What Ails the American Startup? - luu
http://esoltas.blogspot.com/2015/08/what-ails-american-startup.html
======
jbob2000
Having just started my own company, I think part of the problem is regulatory
burden. Dealing with the government is an exercise in kafkaesque madness. I
tried filing my small company's taxes last year and I will never do that
again. I swear, accountants make up all this bullshit just to keep themselves
employed.

But you get through it. And then your competitor calls the fed on you with an
anonymous tip that you are violating some obscure industry-specific
regulation. Cue two weeks of quadruple checking your stuff before the
investigators come. Then a patent troll knocks on your door 3 months later and
demands $50,000. All of that to eek 2% out of a market to make exactly what
you'd get if you had a day-job.

